# Hi. I just found this forum.



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

lol  hey... what line of work are you in then?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

hello tell us something about you


----------



## branDcalf (Nov 9, 2006)

I work with injured sport horses. Grew up with racing, polo and hunters. Formal ed in physical therapy, and while I like people, I like horses and their people the best. I still do a little human work, but my passion is rehab-ing horses.
How about you?
branD


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a filly which was injured recently, maybe you can give me some tips for her health?


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

im a student... studying nvq in horses and training for my bhs exams  and i have my two nutters!


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

sammiwhiskers2k6 said:


> im a student... studying nvq in horses and training for my bhs exams  and i have my two nutters!


what does it means "nvq" and "bhs"?


----------

